# So I checked up on one of my centipedes today.



## Kazaam (Aug 16, 2013)

And found out that she became a mother.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Gel (Aug 16, 2013)

Congratulations to you on the new little additions and to moma pede as well!


----------



## Kazaam (Aug 16, 2013)

Gel said:


> Congratulations to you on the new little additions and to moma pede as well!


Thanks!

On a side note, does anyone know what species it is? I've been wondering lately.


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 16, 2013)

Congrats on the babies :-D


----------



## cantthinkofone (Aug 16, 2013)

no idea on the species but DANG is that a pretty pede. if the babies make it and dont get eaten, and if i win the lottery and get that import liscense i always say im going to get, i will buy one or two from you


----------



## pannaking22 (Aug 16, 2013)

Congrats on the little ones! Hopefully a few of those make it to the US. Be sweet to get some breeding going over here


----------



## MelissaDBrown (Aug 16, 2013)

Congratulations! Stunning mother you have yourself!


----------



## sr20det510 (Aug 16, 2013)

Congrats!

Hope they all survive!
Keep us updated!


----------



## Spepper (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome 'pede!  Did you breed her, or did you catch her and she was gravid?


----------



## lancej (Aug 16, 2013)

It kind of looks like a S. subspinipes "Barbados", except it looks really small to be that.  What is the size?  This is just a guess based on what I can see.


----------



## Kazaam (Aug 16, 2013)

Spepper said:


> Awesome 'pede!  Did you breed her, or did you catch her and she was gravid?


I bought her a few months ago and didn't know she was gravid, she wasn't labeled as anything and was dirt cheap.


lancej said:


> It kind of looks like a S. subspinipes "Barbados", except it looks really small to be that.  What is the size?  This is just a guess based on what I can see.


She's a good 4 inch, maybe even 5.


Thank you all for your kind replies!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Aug 18, 2013)

Great picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spepper (Aug 18, 2013)

Well it'll be really cool when her babies hatch out.  Have fun with that!


----------



## cantthinkofone (Aug 18, 2013)

it puts the pede in the basket...


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 7, 2013)

Parted them from the mom today.






Got a total of 68 of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula155 (Sep 7, 2013)

Gosh I want one so bad, congrats. Gorgeous specimens!


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 7, 2013)

Move to the Netherlands and take a few off my hands.

Thanks!


----------



## Amoeba (Sep 7, 2013)

Kazaam said:


> Move to the Netherlands and take a few off my hands.
> 
> Thanks!


How much for your hands?


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 7, 2013)

Amoeba said:


> How much for your hands?


They're free for you, hubby.


----------



## Amoeba (Sep 7, 2013)

Kazaam said:


> They're free for you, hubby.


Oh Kazzy!! You know exactly what to get me for Chanukkah! They're just my size too! Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Gem (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful babies, congratulations


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## GTX460 (Sep 26, 2013)

could i know your substrate?


----------



## Daniel3x7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Things just got wierd until the substrate guy came in...


----------



## Brizzl (Sep 26, 2013)

Says someone with that signature xD


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 26, 2013)

GTX460 said:


> could i know your substrate?


Peat.

Switched to a sand/peat/moss mix after I took the babies out.


----------



## Daniel3x7 (Sep 27, 2013)

Brizzl said:


> Says someone with that signature xD


Hey.... They taste like happy ok? Its bomb besides they love it.... ;P


----------



## DEFYJOEBOO (Oct 2, 2013)

*Oahu, the ped looks like it's the same morph of SS. that i have.*

a slightly turquoise tinge on the tarsus segments as well as the hirsute antennomere articles, blue purple pleurites and a woody color to the tergites. [ Hi, it's been a very long time since I've been to this place. -love peds and like Ts. sorry if the language is too over the top, it's been forever since I've done anything with Arthropods.

i may have screwed-up some of the terminology. i'm going to send the animal to Kelly Swift when i leave Hawaii, in April CY14. who wants one of these wild babies? we could probably work something out. i don't want money, but a promise to hook me up with a ped, in April, through the mail would be awesome. -free of charge of course! Who's got a tigerleg centipede, or something ginormous from south America?



Kazaam said:


> Peat.
> 
> Switched to a sand/peat/moss mix after I took the babies out.


doing it big I C. lol
 i add natural dark quark board to my mix for texture. [never had a problem with it.] quark is light in weight, holds moisture well, helps prevent caking and it looks nice. it's good stuff for the ped to dig in. i'm going to find some bamboo, about three feet to cut down. i'll bake the bamboo to a golden brown then create a dead bamboo forest in my peds terarium. i'll use a fish aquarium silicone to place the bamboo. every once in awhile, for sterilization purposes, i bake the earth in my peds enclosure. 

sorry, just had to blab. please let me know if any of you have got pointers. i'm actually interested in the fitness of my ped. i read that calcium is needed for the animals to molt safely. i want to get my centipede jacked. i read that Ecdysone is the invertebrate equivalent to testosterone, but then i saw that it induces molting. i'm still very fuzzy on the subject. i'm interested in experimenting with supplementation. after all, I've got an island full of these feisties.


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 3, 2013)

DEFYJOEBOO said:


> sorry, just had to blab. please let me know if any of you have got pointers. i'm actually interested in the fitness of my ped. i read that calcium is needed for the animals to molt safely. i want to get my centipede jacked. i read that Ecdysone is the invertebrate equivalent to testosterone, but then i saw that it induces molting. i'm still very fuzzy on the subject. i'm interested in experimenting with supplementation. after all, I've got an island full of these feisties.


A 'pede you don't see a lot is a happy 'pede.

I'm pretty sure that's millipedes, not centipedes.


----------



## DEFYJOEBOO (Oct 4, 2013)

ok cool, i'll do a little more reading. i have such a horrible recall memory. i do remember hearing that about millipedes.

http://www.geocities.ws/russellhavik/4fun/stories/centipede.pdf <- found this

and this: Chemically, chitin is a long-chain polymer of a N-acetylglucosamine, a derivative of glucose. In its unmodified form, chitin is translucent, pliable, resilient and quite tough. In arthropods, however, it is often modified, becoming embedded in a hardened proteinaceous matrix, which forms much of the exoskeleton. In its pure form it is leathery, but when encrusted in calcium carbonate it becomes much harder.[4] The difference between the unmodified and modified forms can be seen by comparing the body wall of a caterpillar (unmodified) to a beetle (modified).

The animal has a few fairly hard parts and i wager that calcium is somewhat of a requirement for it.

i also found a thread on here talking about diet varieties for peds: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?105235-What-Can-Centipedes-Eat-and-Not-Eat


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 4, 2013)

I thought you meant that as like the egg shells you sometimes mix with the substrate for millipedes or the calcium powder you throw over the food of reptiles.
The calcium that you need can be provided by gutloading the feeders properly, there are trace amounts of calcium in many kinds of food such as bananas, papayas and oranges.

I doubt their calcium requirements vary that much from for example tarantulas though as their diet is relatively the same in the wild.


----------



## DEFYJOEBOO (Oct 5, 2013)

aaahhh, I C. hopefully i get to raise feeders sometime soon. my living conditions right now won't allow it. house rules and privacy.



cacoseraph said:


> i would stick to feeding feeders but i have seen and supplemented myself with a fairly amusing variety of food
> 
> chorizo
> apples
> ...


a varied diet won't be difficult, heck i eat meat all the time. might as well try avocado

i eat very healthy by the way. this is from the same thread as the quote above: 





cacoseraph said:


> this seems to be a common like, misperception.  fat, in and of itself, is not a bad thing in most animal worlds. *humans* think fat is so bad for them because we (i'm speaking especially from the USAmerican perspective) have such perverted calorie dense diets and virtually no physical activity.
> 
> in plenty of places in the animal world, if an animal can't consume enough fat it quite simply does not live to the next year
> 
> ...


one of the posts even talks about including cat food in the diet. too bad i can't raise feeders because the idea of gut loading sounds great to me as my centipede will gain from it. guess i'll have to stick to ahi, chicken, bovine steak, bison steak, crickets, and some expirimentation.

this article looks cool: http://www.reptaquatics.com/?q=node/65

i see that tarantulas need calcium and that high concentrations in the diet can possibly lead to all sorts of health issues. so i'll mind my "Ps-and-Qs" when it comes to calcium. 





Moltar said:


> I'm not sure if there's documentation to this effect but the general concensus among experienced keepers is that high levels of calcium can lead to fangs and possibly the chitin itself becoming brittle and fragile. This may contribute to the increased tendency of T blondi to suffer problematic molts and broken fangs. Being as large and voracious as they are people tend to feed blondi's more mammalian prey items which naturally have a higher calcium content than insects.


what do you guys call this stuff, Bro science?  i mean it's a lot of hearsay, but experience counts if not more than some lame document. not all the bros really know what the hell they're talking about though and that's where it gets dicey. really wish i could raise feeders. i can to some degree. that actually reminds me, yet again, that i have to clean my feeders' cage and feed them some nutritious things.

thanks for the correspondence. this place sure is a little dead.


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm not sure what it's called.

What I use for my roaches is a mix of tomato, onion, apple, button mushroom, cucumber, banana and orange, I also provide them with dry dog food at all times.

They seem to be doing well on it.


----------

